# Songs that make you shake your ass off?



## user2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm just listening to Justin Timberlake's "Like I Love You" or short: LILY and I'm constantly moving to the beat!

But that's not the only song that I HAVE to move to, I also looove:

Fat Joe - Everybody Get Up and Get It Poppin
50 Cent - Just A Lil Bit and Disco Inferno
Shakira and Alejandor Sanz - La Tortura
Rihanna - Pon de Replay
Brandy - Afrodisiac

and many more I don't think about right now but I'm sure I'll post them later...


----------



## RussianSexpot (Aug 31, 2005)

My "dance your ass off" song of the moment is "Play" by David Banner, awesome song - but if you're easily offended don't get the dirty version....


mich.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 31, 2005)

mine is..lol

DON'TCHA lmao..oh that song is old but it makes me want to do a striptease


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 31, 2005)

Black Eyed Peas ~ Hey Mama...........Beyonce songs.......and my fave fave fave, Lenny Kravitz.....I will shake my bootie to his music any day.....Wooo!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 31, 2005)

Anything by Missy Elliot, esp Loose Control.  Also, I Gotta Getcha by Jermaine Dupree.  There's others too but these songs never fail to get me into a dancing mood.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 31, 2005)

Erm, ah, I am a mother of a soon to be 3 year old so the song we shake our butts off to is "Jellyfish Jam" from Spongebob Squarepants.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I know I'm gonna be in trouble when he finds all my Ramones cds.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 
_Anything by Missy Elliot, esp Loose Control. Also, I Gotta Getcha by Jermaine Dupree. There's others too but these songs never fail to get me into a dancing mood._

 
Me too Love love love Missy...She has the greatest beats and really makes you wanna dance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like dontcha by the pussycat dolls too, and pon de replay by rhianna, but Im nuts about BEP, Missy Eliott and 50 cent

Stuff that I really love tho that does make me bob my head or shake it while im driving are anything by goldfrapp, the six feet under soundtrack and house m.d. soundtrack (massive attack kicks ass)


----------



## user2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Erm, ah, I am a mother of a soon to be 3 year old so the song we shake our butts off to is "Jellyfish Jam" from Spongebob Squarepants.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I know I'm gonna be in trouble when he finds all my Ramones cds._

 

Yayyyy!! Spongebob!!! I loooove that series! And the movie was hilarious! I also loved that dance!
Here in Germany we have a whole collections of figurines in those Kinder Surprise eggs! Right now I have two Patrick's and three Gary's who is my fav!!! :meow:


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Erm, ah, I am a mother of a soon to be 3 year old so the song we shake our butts off to is "Jellyfish Jam" from Spongebob Squarepants.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I know I'm gonna be in trouble when he finds all my Ramones cds._

 
lol! You must be my Canadian counterpart & vice versa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The kids & I love that one! I have a 5 year old & a 1 year old & we rock out to that ha-ha...(and I have played the Ramones for them, the oldest is partial to Blitzkrieg Bop LOL!)  

Basement Jaxx, KMFDM, My Life with the Thrill Kill Cult, Chemical Brothers, Revolting C*cks...those bands can pretty much always make me shake it


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 31, 2005)

DON'T LAUGH... 

But I LOVE.. the Wha't a Feeling Remix..  * Irene Cara * When I first heard this I was in Charlotte Russe.. and I found myself dancing..  my friend was with me.. and she is like what are you doing!!!!

I also love me some Ziggy Marley

There are all kinds.. but thats on my mind for now


----------



## alt629 (Sep 1, 2005)

i'm still shakin to my humps by black eyed peas...


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2005)

anything missy elliott FOR SURE! BEP, amerie's "one thing",  shakira/alejandro sanz "la tortura", kanye west/jamie foxx "gold digger", linkin park "breaking the habit", anything dancehall!!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 1, 2005)

Ohhh Juneplum, I loooove the Kanye West/Jamie foxx Gold digger song..so cool.


----------



## visivo (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Yayyyy!! Spongebob!!! I loooove that series! And the movie was hilarious! I also loved that dance!
Here in Germany we have a whole collections of figurines in those Kinder Surprise eggs! Right now I have two Patrick's and three Gary's who is my fav!!! :meow:_

 
WOAH kinder surprise!!! I love those -- my darling brother is in the Air Force (US) and always brings me kinder eggs in a little egg carton... CUUUTEEE. But spongebob being inside is even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ANNND I shake my ass to a lot of songs listed here.. haha... but more likely for me is any song on !!! (chk chk chk)'s first, self-titled album. Woww. Also ... Billie Holliday "miss brown to you" --- but thats more like, ass bopping. LOL... it's the cutest song!


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok the song I heard the other day was Shania Twain's Ain't no quitter, it's got a great shake your ass beat, hahahahahahaa


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 1, 2005)

I will get up and dance to these songs no matter what!!! At a club i soemtimes request them!! LOL

Goodies- ciara
Milkshake- kelis
dontcha- pussy cat dolls
la tortura-shakira featuring that hot alejondro sans
indian dance-nivea
danger- mystikal feat nivea

and so much more!!! i have liek 5 mixed cds with booty shakin anthems!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 1, 2005)

I guess maybe I'm the outcast of the group...or maybe it's because my boyfriend is from Oakland...but I love shaking my ass to some MAC DRE....especially the "Thizzle dance" and "get Stupid"...but i don't expect anyone in this forum to know who that is lol.


----------

